# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Fibromyalgie (reuma)

## jose

Hallo.

even een vraagje.
Ik heb al ruim 17 jaar fibromyalgie .
Wie heeft dat ook.
Graag zou ik met die personen willen emailen.

groetjes jose.

----------


## Jeanine

Hallo Jose!
Ik heb bijna twintig jaar aan artritis en coxartrose (heupartrose) geleden. Ook in mijn rug had ik gedurende al die jaren last van chronische pijnen. Zeventien jaar geleden kreeg ik er ook nog een acute aanval in mijn rug bij, die volgens de dokter op de symptomen van discus-hernia geleek. Ook mijn heup deed toen veel meer pijn dan vroeger. Het is met geen woorden te beschrijven wat ik toen geleden heb. Enkel de mensen die het zelfde hebben meegemaakt, kunnen het zich voorstellen. Het was alsof mijn rug en heup gebroken waren. Ik kon niets meer: niet bukken, niets optillen, niet zitten en niet liggen. Met die pijn kon ik echt niet blijven leven. Ik begon er toen wel op te letten dat mijn pijnen nog verergerden na het eten van zure voeding of na het drinken van zure drank. Door observeren en experimenteren heb ik zo alle boosdoeners in mijn voeding kunnen ontdekken die bij mij pijnen veroorzaakten. Zo kreeg ik nog meer pijn na het gebruik van: wijn, karnemelk, yoghurt, tomaten, citrusvruchten, fruit en azijn. Ik heb van toen af alle zuursmakende producten uit mijn voeding weggelaten en tot mijn grote vreugde verdween de scherpste pijn reeds na twee weken. De resterende pijn is toen ook verder langzaam, maar volledig weggebleven. Na vier maanden was ik van alle klachten verlost. Ook van de chronische heup- en rugpijn waar ik twintig jaar lang door gekweld was geweest. Na al die jaren van pijn, zoeken en experimenteren, had ik eindelijk de ware schuldigen van mijn lange lijdensweg gevonden. Na mijn genezing heb ik er een boek over geschreven want ik kon de gedachte niet verdragen dat ik het middel kende om artritis en artrose te genezen en dat ik er niets mee deed. Ik wilde er andere reumalijders mee helpen. In mijn boek zijn een vijftigtal brieven gepubliceerd van reumalijders die met de raad uit mijn boek veel verbeterde tot volledige genezing bekwamen. De titel is ‘Verlost van reuma door dieet’. Homepage: http://home.tiscali.be/reumaboek 
Als u het zuurarm dieet wilt uitproberen hebt u een grote kans ook geholpen te worden want het helpt ook voor fibromyalgie. Medicijnen onderdrukken enkel de symptomen maar nemen nooit de echte oorzaak weg. Als de verdoving uitgewerkt is, heeft men nog meer pijn dan voorheen. Dit komt omdat er in reumamiddelen ook zuren zitten en in sommigen zit er zelfs azijnzuur volgens het boek ‘Medicijnen’ van Prof. Wolffers. Zuur lost de kalk en de kraakbeenderen in het lichaam op en vooral de gewrichten worden er door aangetast. Het beste middel om de olie in de gewrichten te herstellen en de ontsteking te bestrijden is zuivere levertraan (zonder bijvoeging). Ik hoop dat ik u met mijn raad kan helpen en wens u spoedige beterschap. 
Vriendelijke groeten uit Evergem
Jeanine Van Belle

----------


## ladietjelee

Goedemorgen Jose
Las zojuist je oproep over fibromyalgie. Vorige maand is, na jaren tobben, eindelijk de diagnose fibromyalgie gesteld door de reumatoloog.
Het voelt heel dubbel aan, van de ene kant ben ik blij dat er een naam voor is en dat ik geen aanstelster ben, maar van de andere kant is de wetenschap dat deze pijnen in heel mijn lijf niet weg zullen gaan.
Hoe beleef jij dit? Weet je het trouwens zelf al 17 jaar? Achteraf gezien heb ik al ruim 30 jaar geleden mijn eerste klachten gekregen, maar sinds bijna 6 jaar is het ineens heel erg snel gegaan en zijn er heel veel tenderpoints bijgekomen, waar ze eerst van zeiden dat het atrose is, en nu is het dus artrose en fibromyalgie. Groetjes

----------


## Prevent Care

Wanneer je fibromyalgie ziet als een proces in plaats van een staat zijn er hele goede kansen op verbetering tot zelfs genezing.
Als orthomoleculair geneeskundige met specialisatie fibromyalgie behandel ik al vijf jaar mensen met succes.
Dit omdat bij mij ook ooit de diagnose fibromyalgie gesteld is. Er is mij toen verteld dat ik er ernstig rekening mee moest houden dat ik in de rolstoel zou komen. Nu ben ik klachten vrij. Rian Bruijne Prevent Care tel: 076-5032430

----------


## sire

re:fybromyalgie heb al wel 30 jaar deze kwaal enorm veel zere tenderpoints
maar sinds ik geen noten nootjes geen melkprodukten en geen citrusvruchten meer eet is alles veel beter geworden.het enige wat wel veel last bezorgt is een cronische slijmbeurs onsteking in de heupen

----------


## Agnes574

Sire,

Ik heb CVS,wat veel overeenkomsten heeft met Fibromyalgie...
Waar zitten die tenderpoints en waar heb je pijn in je heupen???

Ik heb namelijk ook heel vaak pijn in mijn nek,schouders,rug,benen en heupen(soms kan ik maar op één been staan of loop ik volledig krom)en mijn nek zit volledig geblokkeerd met zenuwknopen...
Ik en zelfs de artsen weten niet goed of ik nu CVS of Fibro heb of een combinatie van beide(al 10 jaar)....ben jij ook altijd zo moe?

Hoop op een reactie!
Groetjes Agnes

----------


## Jeanine

Dag Sire

Ik heb ook een slijmbeursontsteking gehad aan mijn pols en heb die gelukkig zelf kunnen genezen. Ik had er al van alles voor geprobeerd en ook de dokter kon mij niet helpen. Ik heb er overdag een washandje met ijs opgebonden en 's nachts een cataplasma van groene klei op gelegd. Alhoewel ik er al bijna een jaar mee liep was het gezwel en ook de ontsteking weg na ongeveer een week. De dokter kon zijn ogen niet geloven toen hij zag dat mijn pols volledig genezen was. 
Op uw heupen zal het wel niet zo gemakkelijk zijn om er ijs op te houden. Klei is dan wel gemakkelijk want die blijft plakken en als u het ook 's nachts doet en er een elastische zwachtel rond bindt zal het wel op zijn plaats blijven zitten. 
Voor uw fibromyalgie zou ik u ook wat raad kunnen geven. Misschien hebt u al mijn bericht aan Jose hierboven gelezen waarin in schrijf dat ik mij van reuma heb genezen door een zuurarm dieet. Fibromyalgie is ook een vorm van reuma en kan ook genezen met een zuurarm dieet. U schrijft dat u ook al beterschap hebt door noten, melkproducten en citrusvruchten weg te laten. Ik zelf heb geen last van noten en van gewone melk heb ik ook geen last maar yoghurt en karnemelk zijn grote boosdoeners. Eigenlijk alles wat zuur smaakt en zuren bevat moet men weglaten als men van artritis, artrose of fibromyalgie wil genezen. Zelfs het zoetste fruit bevat nog te veel zuur voor iemand die nog zo veel pijn heeft. Dagelijks wat zuivere levertraan nemen (zonder bijvoeging) is veel beter en gezonder dan medicijnen slikken. Ik heb over mijn genezing van reuma een boekje geschreven om ook andere reumalijders te kunnen helpen. ik heb ongeveer 100 brieven gekregen van mensen die met het zuurarm dieet veel verbeterde tot volledige genezing bekwamen. Zo kreeg ik eens een telefoon van een mevrouw die mij vertelde dat ze ook mijn boekje had gekocht omdat ze fibro had. Ze was wel al wat verbeterd maar toch nog niet volledig genezen vertelde ze. Toen ik haar vroeg wat ze zo nog allemaal at, kwam er uit dat ze nog twee appels per dag at. Ik raadde haar aan die toch maar weg te laten omdat ik vreesde dat die appels de oorzaak waren dat ze niet verder meer verbeterde. Na twee maanden ongeveer belde ze mij nog eens terug en vertelde mij dat ze die appels had weg gelaten met als gevolg dat ze van al haar pijnen was verlost. Info: http://home.tiscali.be/reumaboek

Ik heb mij ook zelf van het chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom kunnen genezen door alle zoetigheid en brood weg te laten. CVS is ook een ziekte die de dokters, net als reuma, nog niet kunnen genezen. 

Sedert mijn genezing van reuma en zeker na mijn genezing van CVS ben ik er van overtuigd dat de meeste klachten en ziektes uit een verkeerde en ongepaste voeding voortkomen waaraan men allergisch of intolerant is.

Ik hoop dat ik u met mijn ondervinding kan helpen en wens u dan ook vlugge beterschap.

Jeanine

----------


## mapje

> Hallo.
> 
> even een vraagje.
> Ik heb al ruim 17 jaar fibromyalgie .
> Wie heeft dat ook.
> Graag zou ik met die personen willen emailen.
> 
> groetjes jose.


Hoi Jose,

Ik ben Marijke. Ik heb ook al heel lang fibromyalgie. Wil je nog emailen of heb je er geen behoefte meer aan. Laat het me maar weten. Marijke.

----------


## mapje

> Hallo.
> 
> even een vraagje.
> Ik heb al ruim 17 jaar fibromyalgie .
> Wie heeft dat ook.
> Graag zou ik met die personen willen emailen.
> 
> groetjes jose.


Hoi Jose,

Heb je nog behoefte om te emailen met personen die ook fibro hebben. Ik ben Marijke en heb ook al lang fibro. Ik wil wel met je mailen.

----------


## mapje

Hoi Jose, Ik ben Marijke en heb ook al lang fibro. Ik wel wel met je mailen als je er nog behoefte aan hebt. Groetjes.

----------


## mapje

Hoi Jose,

Ik ben Marijke en heb ook al lang fibro. Ik wil wel mailen als jij dat nog wilt.

----------


## anna003

Beste Jeanine,
Ik heb sinds twee jaar fybromialgie. Via een vriendin kwam ik het "zuurvrije dieet" op het spoor. Via google kwam ik hier. Ik heb een aantal vragen waar u mij misschien mee kan helpen:
Het lastige aan de vele dieten die ik tegenkom op dit gebied is dat je bijna niks meer mag eten. Mijn vriendin had het behalve over de middelen die u noemt, ook over aubergine, paprika en aardappelen. Neemt u deze ook niet? De link naar uw site werkt helaas niet. En ben u ook met ontgifting begonnen? Hoe maakt u salade aan? 

Ik hoor graag van u! Met vriendelijke groet, 
Anna

----------


## anna003

En chocola noemde ze trouwens ook (hellup!!!) ;-) Maar goed, alles wat helpt wil ik proberen...

----------


## jeenni

Hallo allemaal,

ik heb (waarschijnlijk) nu 15 jaar last van fibro, wat sinds 2,5 jaar geleden is vastgesteld door de reumatoloog. 
Wat de tips over dieten betreft ben ik nog niet thuis, maar een aantal andere tips die mij wij goed werkten zijn;
een bed (topper kan ook is goedkoper) van Tempur (traagschuim) en kussen van Tempur (de soft versie), vitamine preparaten tegen vermoeidheid en licht sporten (fitness)! 
Het bed heb ik heel lang laten zitten, maar omdat mijn man veel lichamelijke klachten heeft hebben wij toch de stap genomen. Na twee weken was ik van mijn eeuwige rugklachten af en de nekklachten zijn sterk verminderd.

Momenteel ben ik aan het onderzoeken of mijn schildklier mede boosdoener is. Mijn bloedwaarden waren laag, maar niet abnormaal. Verdere onderzoeken zijn toen accuut gestopt, ben nu bezig om via via de onderzoeken weer aan de rol te krijgen.
Is er misschien nog iemand die ervaring heeft met normale bloedwaarden en toch schildklier problemen?

Groetjes Jennie

----------


## mapje

Hoi Jennie, Je kunt echt wel schildklierproblemen als je waarden goed zijn. Je kunt de waarden ook laten testen door een dag je urine te bewaren en deze op te laten sturen. Je moet dan naar een orhomoculaire arts gaan. Het wordt dan op een andere manier onderzocht. Dat is bij mij ook gebeurd. Bij de huisarts goed, bloedafname en bij de othomoculaire arts de urinemethode, dus niet goed. Ik heb ook fibromyalgie en was erg vermoeid en hab daar na schildkliermedicijnen gekregen voor een te langzaam werkende schildklier. De vermoeidheid verdween geleidelijk. Nu na een paar jaar ben ik met de medicijnen zelf gestopt. Ik had het idee dat ik ze niet meer nodig had. De zware vermoeidheid is nog steeds weg na anderhalf jaar. Alleen de fibro bleef. Marijke.

----------


## korenhalm

Hallo, ik heb ook al meer dan 30 jaar Fibromyalgie en daarnaast Reumatoide Artritis in mijn vingers en voeten en ook de ziekte van Hasimoto (langzame ontsteking van de schildklier).Heb ook veel last van vermoeidheid, komt vrijwel niet uit mijn handen. Nergens zin in, momenteel ook nog Gordelroos in mijn gezicht erbij. het kan niet op, dit is vermoedelijk ontstaan na een zeer emotionele periode van overlijden van mijn neef (50) en zijn vader (76) en een vriendin van (39), allemaal dit jaar.
Ik loop met een rollator en ben in het bezit van een scootmobiel.
Ik heb 1x per week Hydrotherapie in verwarmd water (32,8 graden) dit doe ik al 15 jaar, 1x per week ga ik koersballen (is veel bukken) 1x per week aangepast gymen en af en toe een blokje om zonder hulpmiddelen. Maar dan wel met pijn. Sta positief in het leven en mijn rugzak is nog lang niet vol.
Willen jullie met mijn mailen, vind ik prima.
Groetjes erica

----------


## Agnes574

Even een 'chapeau'...zo'n sterke meid zien we hier niet vaak!!
Hou moed en héél veel sterkte!!

Xx Agnes

----------


## hilde2707

hallo jose , 
sinds 2 jaar heb ik ook een chronische bindweefselziekte zo noemen ze het want ze weten nog steeds niet de welke het juist is . zit met pijn in hele lichaam en ben ontzettend moe .
ga momenteel nog parttime halve dagen werken .ben in behandeling bij een reumatologe en neem volgende medicatie plaqeunil , tilcotil , lederextrate , en omeprazol voor de maag .
hoe lang heeft het bij u geduurd voor ze wisten wat je had ? word zot van die onwetendheid .

groetjes hilde

----------


## Zwartje

Ik heb het al jaren. Maar ik probeer een soort van balans te vinden, zodat je er niet zoveel last van hebt.
Ik werk gewoon volledig, maar.... ik kom 's ochtends ietsje later (kan gelukkig op het werk). 's avonds vooral rustig aan doen, dus niet allemaal afspraken of gaan rennen en vliegen in het huis.
Er moet een soort van balans zijn tussen bewegen en rusten.
Als je te weinig beweegt, wordt alles stukken stijver en pijnlijker!!
Als je te veel beweegt en dus blijkbaar spieren overbelast, heb je juist weer pijnen.

En dan blijven die aanvallen met echt zeurende pijn in bepaalde gewrichten/spieren redelijk achterwege.

En soms toch wat pijnstillers...

Het is dus voortdurend letten op de grenzen....
Lastig maar het werkt bij mij wel. Want ik kan gewoon normaal functioneren, werken en leuke dingen doen. Vrijwel niemand merkt/weet dat ik het heb...
Je moet jezelf dus niet overmoeien, dat is funest!
Maar te veel zitten/liggen is ook funest!

----------


## wichie

> Wanneer je fibromyalgie ziet als een proces in plaats van een staat zijn er hele goede kansen op verbetering tot zelfs genezing.
> Als orthomoleculair geneeskundige met specialisatie fibromyalgie behandel ik al vijf jaar mensen met succes.
> Dit omdat bij mij ook ooit de diagnose fibromyalgie gesteld is. Er is mij toen verteld dat ik er ernstig rekening mee moest houden dat ik in de rolstoel zou komen. Nu ben ik klachten vrij. Rian Bruijne Prevent Care tel: 076-5032430


Hallo Rian,

Mijn kleinzoon van 18 jaar heeft de diagnose Psoreasis Reuma gekregen van de reumatholoog.
Hij krijgt injecties en heeft nu ook een lichte chemokuur.
Ik haat het want het maakt ook de verdere delen van je lichaam kapot.
Houd jij je ook daar mee bezig of weet je een arts die daarin is gespecialiseerd?

Zelf hebben we al gedacht aan extra versterking de Aloevera gel, hoe denk
jij daar over.

wacht in spanning op je reaktie.

Emmy van Amelsvoort
[email protected]

----------


## wichie

Kennelijk is er iets mis gegaan.

----------


## Prevent Care

Beste Wichie.

Ik heb al op je emailadres gereageerd.

Rian

----------


## MissMolly

Ik heb al ongeveer 20 jaar fibromyalgie, soms gaat het beter, soms gaat het minder. Er is zoveel overlap tussen fibro en CVS dat ik al heel lang het vermoeden heb dat het 2 uitingsvormen van hetzelfde zijn, net zo goed als ADHD en ADD 2 uitingsvormen van hetzelfde zijn.
Recent heb ik ook een paar wetenschappelijke artikelen gelezen waarin FMS en CVS als waarschijnlijk dezelfde aandoening werden genoemd.

Overigens komt FSM heel veel voor bij ADHDers. Beiden worden in verband gebracht met een verlaagde dopaminespiegel in de frontaalkwab van de hersenen. Dat zou betekenen dat ADHDers inderdaad een verhoogde kans hebben om FMS te ontwikkelen, omdat bij hen het dopamineniveau al hun leven lang verlaagd is.

Ook bij stress is het dopamineniveau overigens lager, dus chronische stress kan ook FMS veroorzaken (of moet ik zeggen dat het als trigger werkt bij mensen die er aanleg voor hebben?)

----------


## MissMolly

Ik denk dat die combinatie toeval is, fibromyalgie houdt voor zover ik weet geen verband met de botdichtheid. Mijn botdichtheid was op mijn 50e zelfs op het niveau van een 35 tot 40 jarige, terwijl bij mij juist ernstige artrose werd vastgesteld (vergelijkbaar met een 65 jarige).

Wel heel beroerd dat je daar achterkomt door al je botten te breken.
Ik ben vorig jaar ook van de trap gestort (inmiddels 53 jaar) en had niets gebroken, terwijl ik met mijn hoofd naar beneden 13 treden af ben gezeild. Wel een hersenschudding, overal bloeduitstortingen en praktisch alles gekneusd, dat wel. Sindsdien wel veel meer last van de fibro, waarschijnlijk toch spierschade opgelopen.

----------


## mamalien

:Wink:  hallo ik ben 32 jaar en ben al verschillende ziekenhuizen afgegaan en nu ben ik ruim 1 jaar in behandeling in een pijnjkliniek in pellenberg maar zie daar ook geen vooruitgang dan alleen maar pillen slikken die ik daar alleen maar kan verkrijgen.
Het zit namelijk tussen de oren en we kunnen je verder niet helpen zeggen ze.
ik wil me hier niet bij neerleggen en wil verder op zoek naar iemand die me kan behandelen voor chronische nekpijn, schouder en lage rugpijnen.
Ik hoor van mensen goeie dingen en slechte dingen over die dr.coucke. dus wou ik is horen of er iemand daar ervaring mee heeft en zou willen reageren. ik heb maandag een afspraak en heb een beetje mijn twijfels over of ik nu zou gaan of niet :Frown:

----------


## swingmoeke

hoi ik heb ongeveer 2 jaar fibromyalgie en cvs 
daar ik er vlug bij was en een goede opvolging heb genoten in het ziekenhuis van duffel
heb ik rustig dragelijke pijn en alleen vermoeidheid als ik weer eens over mijn grenzen ben gegaan
ben behandeld door docter Goossens in duffel en ben zeer tevreden
dus ik heb daar geleerd om mijn werk te verdelen over de ganse week en regelmatig een half uurtje te rusten (niet slapen)
ik ga 2 maal per week naar de sauna en zwem daar in water van 34 graden zalig
ook neem ik sms pillen en voel me daar beter bij 
ik ben echt heel veel gebeterd

----------


## Elisabeth9

Mamalien....sommige artsen doen ons geloven dat het tussen de oren zit maar dat vindt ik grote nonsens!!!!  :Embarrassment:  stress draagt iedereen bij zich, dat is een feit, maar als je altijd maar pijn hebt dan zijn er andere dingen aan de hand...goede voeding is belangrijk dat is van invloed, maar daar ben ik ook niet altijd een kei in....

ik heb geen ervaring met Dr Coucke..ik woon in Nederland...kom voor je eigen belangen op...ik zou de afspraak gewoon door late gaan want het is goed om "zijn" adviezen en mening eens te horen...het schaadt je niet, je kunt er hooguit iets van leren! sterkte en succes gewenst.... :Smile: 

Swingmoeke: Fijn dat het allemaal een stukje beter met je gaat, en dat jij goede adviezen kreeg van de dokter...zeer belangrijk dat er iemand is die jou kon helpen en begrijpen!!!! ....medicijnen zijn er om ons te helpen, en we moeten de dag anders invullen als dat mogelijk is...erg moe zijn is lastig, dus af en toe een rustpauze in te lassen is goed zoals jij zegt....fijne dag.....

sterkte.....

Groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## luka

Hey!
Ik ben al drie jaar aan t sukkelen ondertussen, waarvan de laatste 6 maand arbeidsongeschikt van de pijn en achteruitgang...
Dr coucke heb ik al va,er gehoord... kan je me laten weten wat je er van vond? Kost deze arts ook meer lof de gem. specialist?
Mijn pijn situeert zich op zelfde plaats als jij! Maar nog steeds niet de juiste diagnose... zeer lastig...

Alvast bedankt.!!

----------


## luka

> Hallo.
> 
> even een vraagje.
> Ik heb al ruim 17 jaar fibromyalgie .
> Wie heeft dat ook.
> Graag zou ik met die personen willen emailen.
> 
> groetjes jose.





Hoi. Zelfde diagnose...zelfde vraag.... mailen mag dus zeker!!  :Wink:

----------


## peteroomens

Fibromyalgie wordt ook wel 'weke delen reuma' genoemd. Er is een patiëntenvereniging waar alle informatie verkregen kan worden, evenals contact met lotgenoten. Nationale Vereniging voor Fibromyalgie patienten: FES. E-mail: [email protected]
website:http://www.fesinfo.nl De lidmaatschapsbijdrage is laag.

----------

